# Kabelmodem + Router = Problem :(



## Merlin89 (3. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

also habe jetzt einen Internetvertrag durch Unitymedia. Nun wurde mir ein Kabelmodem (cisco epc3208) geliefert. Lan über das Modem funktioniert auch einwandfrei... aber Komfort-technisch würde ich lieber via WLAN weiter"arbeiten"...

Alles auch kein Problem, habe hier eine d-link Horstbox (dva-g3342sd) die als Router dienen soll...

Für alles weitere bin ich jetzt aber überfragt. Unitymedia hat zwar eine kurzanleitung zur Installation, aber irgendwie tut das alles nicht so wie es soll. Bin mir schon nicht sicher in welchen Anschluss der Horstbox ich das Ethernet-Kabel stecken muss, welches mit dem Modem verbunden ist...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen...

Gruß


----------



## NCphalon (3. April 2012)

Das Verbindungskabel zum Modem kommt in den WAN-Port der Horstbox (sollte beschriftet sein)


----------



## Merlin89 (3. April 2012)

Also ich habe:

ADSL
a/b SO ext
So Int
Tel 1 und 2
USB 1 und 2
Lan 1,2,3 und 4...

Was davon ist der WAN-Port?


----------



## K3n$! (3. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ADSL, nehme ich an. 
Wenn nicht, probiers einfach mal aus. Es kann nichts kaputt gehen


----------



## Merlin89 (3. April 2012)

Also wenn ich das Ethernet kabel wie beschrieben als verbindung zu Modem - Horstbox nutze und dann das Lan Kabel von Lan1 an den rechner stöpsel erkennt er zwar iwas aber ich bekomme keine internetverbindung hin...

was muss ich tun oO


----------



## K3n$! (3. April 2012)

Hast du das so verbunden ?

[Kabeldose] < - > [KabelModem] < via LAN Kabel > [Router/Horstbox - hier in den ADSL Port das Kabel vom Modem und das LAN Kabel zum PC in einen der 4 LAN Ports] < via LAN Kabel> [PC]


----------



## xEbo (3. April 2012)

Einwahlverfahren des Routers auf DHCP geändert? Zumindest bei KabelD muss man das machen.


----------



## onslaught (3. April 2012)

Steck das Lankabel vom Modem kommend mal in Lan1 in der Horstbox. Dann von der Horstbox, Lan2 -->PC. 
Aber du willst doch W-Lan, hast du ein Netz von deinem Horst ? und den Schlüssel (bei der Betriebsanleitung vom Horst)


----------



## Merlin89 (3. April 2012)

Habe mal weiter gesucht und bin auf dieses hier gestoßen

ftp://ftp.dlink.de/dva/dva-g3342sd/documentation/DVA-G3342SD_howto_de_WAN-Port-Einrichtung.pdf

den Teil DHCP (Kabelmodem) hab ich mal ausprobiert...

Leider immernoch kein Erfolg.

Aktuell habe ich

Kabeldose <-> Koaxialkabel <-> Kabelmodem <-> Lan-Kabel <-> Horstbox (Lan1)

Horstbox ist auf 2.09 immo

Also auch wie beschrieben, das Lan Kabel erst nach beendigung des Neustarts der Box eingesteckt... aber immernoch keine Internetverbindung...


----------



## robbe (3. April 2012)

Starte mal, wenn du alles eingestellt und angeschlossen hast, sowohl den Router, als auch das Modem neu. Probier mal erst Router und anschließend Modem neustarten, gehts nicht dann andersrum.


----------



## Merlin89 (3. April 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Starte mal, wenn du alles eingestellt und angeschlossen hast, sowohl den Router, als auch das Modem neu. Probier mal erst Router und anschließend Modem neustarten, gehts nicht dann andersrum.


 
Neustart Router - dann modem brachte Erfolg!

DU bist mein Held


----------



## robbe (3. April 2012)

Das ist ein ziemlich häufiges Problem. Wenn man nen neuen Router ans Modem anschließt, braucht das fast immer einen Neustart. Das Problem hat hier schon einige verzweifeln lassen.


----------

